# water tank capacity



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi
Can anyone tell me the main water tank capacity for a Mohican on a Merc body.
I've looked every where but not able to find any info.
Cheers
Terry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have a feeling it is about 120 litres, I'll check for you later today when I visit mine. The handbook is in it  

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I was somewhat optimistic it is 90 litres fresh and 60 litres waste.

Its 50 percent more on the Fiat chassis

peedee


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Peedee
Many thanks for the info.
I've just started out on the motorhome trail and found your website very helpfully
Regards
Terry


----------

